# start up freebsd?



## Grobar87 (Mar 10, 2010)

How to boot freebsd after install?
I install in virtual box.After login...black screen.
Any help? tnx


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2010)

Grobar87 said:
			
		

> How to boot freebsd after install?


Turn the machine on.


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 10, 2010)

The machine is on...
I login with my user name and password and i get this $...
then what?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2010)

What do you expect to happen on a server OS? You get a console login. That's how it works.

If you were expecting eye candy, you will have to make it happen yourself. FreeBSD is a blank canvas. Turn it into whatever you like.

The Handbook
The X Window System

If your cup runneth over: http://www.pcbsd.org/


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 10, 2010)

ok tnx anyway...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2010)

I knew it was heading this way :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah .. and the 'anyway' makes it sound like I gave worthless advice


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 10, 2010)

(first sorry for my english..i'm from macedonia )Ok i use ubuntu...put cd in drive,install and that's it! I want to try freebsd but i'm new in unix...and i expected GUI.I expected Gnome or KDE run on startup :S That's my problem...so tnx for your time


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2010)

PC-BSD will do that (in fact, it was created for exactly that purpose).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2010)

Or read the handbook and install and configure KDE and/or Gnome yourself


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 10, 2010)

i think PC-BSD is the best choise for meright now


----------



## nhanquy (Mar 10, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Or read the handbook and install and configure KDE and/or Gnome yourself



and then install firefox35 with flash  but before that make your wifi work !


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 11, 2010)

i want to do that...but i dont know how


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2010)

If only we had a Handbook and a Forum to search. Oh well, never give up hope.


----------

